# [HW] Poweron On Lan Demand

## koma

Ciao a tutti. ho letto in vari bios che esiste questa opzione di poweron on lan. Qualcuno sa come si attiva? Che tipo di icmp bisogna inviare o cos'altro bisogna inventarsi?

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. ho letto in vari bios che esiste questa opzione di poweron on lan. Qualcuno sa come si attiva? Che tipo di icmp bisogna inviare o cos'altro bisogna inventarsi?

 

E' una voce del Bios delle moderne mainboard. Non ti so dire altro dal momento che non l'ho mai usata.

----------

## n3mo

ping

----------

## koma

in pratica la scheda mantiene l'ip?

----------

## Josuke

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> ping

 

mai usato..però mi sembrava di aver letto che il semplice ping non funzionava..bisognava spedirne uno particolare...ma potrei sbagliarmi

----------

## koma

è quello che ho letto anche io tipo che dovevo pingare sì ma il mac address se nn sbaglio ma potrei star dicendo un'emerita cagata

----------

## tocas

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. ho letto in vari bios che esiste questa opzione di poweron on lan. Qualcuno sa come si attiva? Che tipo di icmp bisogna inviare o cos'altro bisogna inventarsi?

 

Questo è il "pacchetto magico" .

---

----------

## oRDeX

ti dico solo che il mio pc si accendeva solo perchè era attaccato allo switch...

----------

## koma

il mio pc però è un pentium (4)  tra parentesi.. come posso generare un pacchetto di quel tipo?

----------

## Delta9

prova net-misc/wakeonan. A me va

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non e' un ping normale. si tratta di un pacchetto particolare, chiamato magick packet forgiato in parte con il mac address della scheda di rete destinazione, e i campi restanti riempiti in FF.

qui sotto allego semplicissimo programmillo in c per svegliare un determinato mac address.

```
/* ether-wake.c: Send a magic packet to wake up sleeping machines. */

static char version_msg[] =

"ether-wake.c: v1.09 11/12/2003 Donald Becker, http://www.scyld.com/";

static char brief_usage_msg[] =

"usage: ether-wake [-i <ifname>] [-p aa:bb:cc:dd[:ee:ff]] 00:11:22:33:44:55\n"

"   Use '-u' to see the complete set of options.\n";

static char usage_msg[] =

"usage: ether-wake [-i <ifname>] [-p aa:bb:cc:dd[:ee:ff]] 00:11:22:33:44:55\n"

"\n"

"   This program generates and transmits a Wake-On-LAN (WOL)\n"

"   \"Magic Packet\", used for restarting machines that have been\n"

"   soft-powered-down (ACPI D3-warm state).\n"

"   It currently generates the standard AMD Magic Packet format, with\n"

"   an optional password appended.\n"

"\n"

"   The single required parameter is the Ethernet MAC (station) address\n"

"   of the machine to wake or a host ID with known NSS 'ethers' entry.\n"

"   The MAC address may be found with the 'arp' program while the target\n"

"   machine is awake.\n"

"\n"

"   Options:\n"

"      -b   Send wake-up packet to the broadcast address.\n"

"      -D   Increase the debug level.\n"

"      -i ifname   Use interface IFNAME instead of the default 'eth0'.\n"

"      -p <pw>      Append the four or six byte password PW to the packet.\n"

"               A password is only required for a few adapter types.\n"

"               The password may be specified in ethernet hex format\n"

"               or dotted decimal (Internet address)\n"

"      -p 00:22:44:66:88:aa\n"

"      -p 192.168.1.1\n";

/*

   This program generates and transmits a Wake-On-LAN (WOL) "Magic Packet",

   used for restarting machines that have been soft-powered-down

   (ACPI D3-warm state).  It currently generates the standard AMD Magic Packet

   format, with an optional password appended.

   This software may be used and distributed according to the terms

   of the GNU Public License, incorporated herein by reference.

   Contact the author for use under other terms.

   This source file was originally part of the network tricks package, and

   is now distributed to support the Scyld Beowulf system.

   Copyright 1999-2003 Donald Becker and Scyld Computing Corporation.

   The author may be reached as becker@scyld, or C/O

    Scyld Computing Corporation

    914 Bay Ridge Road, Suite 220

    Annapolis MD 21403

  Notes:

  On some systems dropping root capability allows the process to be

  dumped, traced or debugged.

  If someone traces this program, they get control of a raw socket.

  Linux handles this safely, but beware when porting this program.

  An alternative to needing 'root' is using a UDP broadcast socket, however

  doing so only works with adapters configured for unicast+broadcast Rx

  filter.  That configuration consumes more power.

*/

#include <unistd.h>

#include <stdlib.h>

#include <stdio.h>

#include <errno.h>

#include <ctype.h>

#include <string.h>

#if 0                     /* Only exists on some versions. */

#include <ioctls.h>

#endif

#include <sys/socket.h>

#include <sys/types.h>

#include <sys/ioctl.h>

#include <linux/if.h>

#include <features.h>

#if __GLIBC__ >= 2 && __GLIBC_MINOR >= 1

#include <netpacket/packet.h>

#include <net/ethernet.h>

#else

#include <asm/types.h>

#include <linux/if_packet.h>

#include <linux/if_ether.h>

#endif

#include <netdb.h>

#include <netinet/ether.h>

/* Grrr, no consistency between include versions.

   Enable this if setsockopt() isn't declared with your library. */

#if 0

extern int setsockopt __P ((int __fd, int __level, int __optname,

                     __ptr_t __optval, int __optlen));

#else            /* New, correct head files.  */

#include <sys/socket.h>

#endif

u_char outpack[1000];

int outpack_sz = 0;

int debug = 0;

u_char wol_passwd[6];

int wol_passwd_sz = 0;

static int opt_no_src_addr = 0, opt_broadcast = 0;

static int get_dest_addr(const char *arg, struct ether_addr *eaddr);

static int get_fill(unsigned char *pkt, struct ether_addr *eaddr);

static int get_wol_pw(const char *optarg);

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

   char *ifname = "eth0";

   int one = 1;            /* True, for socket options. */

   int s;                  /* Raw socket */

   int errflag = 0, verbose = 0, do_version = 0;

   int perm_failure = 0;

   int i, c, pktsize;

#if defined(PF_PACKET)

   struct sockaddr_ll whereto;

#else

   struct sockaddr whereto;   /* who to wake up */

#endif

   struct ether_addr eaddr;

   while ((c = getopt(argc, argv, "bDi:p:uvV")) != -1)

      switch (c) {

      case 'b': opt_broadcast++;   break;

      case 'D': debug++;         break;

      case 'i': ifname = optarg;   break;

      case 'p': get_wol_pw(optarg); break;

      case 'u': printf(usage_msg); return 0;

      case 'v': verbose++;      break;

      case 'V': do_version++;      break;

      case '?':

         errflag++;

      }

   if (verbose || do_version)

      printf("%s\n", version_msg);

   if (errflag) {

      fprintf(stderr, brief_usage_msg);

      return 3;

   }

   if (optind == argc) {

      fprintf(stderr, "Specify the Ethernet address as 00:11:22:33:44:55.\n");

      return 3;

   }

   /* Note: PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_UDP would allow SIOCGIFHWADDR to

      work as non-root, but we need SOCK_PACKET to specify the Ethernet

      destination address. */

#if defined(PF_PACKET)

   s = socket(PF_PACKET, SOCK_RAW, 0);

#else

   s = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_PACKET, SOCK_PACKET);

#endif

   if (s < 0) {

      if (errno == EPERM)

         fprintf(stderr, "ether-wake: This program must be run as root.\n");

      else

         perror("ether-wake: socket");

      perm_failure++;

   }

   /* Don't revert if debugging allows a normal user to get the raw socket. */

   setuid(getuid());

   /* We look up the station address before reporting failure so that

      errors may be reported even when run as a normal user.

   */

   if (get_dest_addr(argv[optind], &eaddr) != 0)

      return 3;

   if (perm_failure && ! debug)

      return 2;

   pktsize = get_fill(outpack, &eaddr);

   /* Fill in the source address, if possible.

      The code to retrieve the local station address is Linux specific. */

   if (! opt_no_src_addr) {

      struct ifreq if_hwaddr;

      unsigned char *hwaddr = if_hwaddr.ifr_hwaddr.sa_data;

      strcpy(if_hwaddr.ifr_name, ifname);

      if (ioctl(s, SIOCGIFHWADDR, &if_hwaddr) < 0) {

         fprintf(stderr, "SIOCGIFHWADDR on %s failed: %s\n", ifname,

               strerror(errno));

         /* Magic packets still work if our source address is bogus, but

            we fail just to be anal. */

         return 1;

      }

      memcpy(outpack+6, if_hwaddr.ifr_hwaddr.sa_data, 6);

      if (verbose) {

         printf("The hardware address (SIOCGIFHWADDR) of %s is type %d  "

               "%2.2x:%2.2x:%2.2x:%2.2x:%2.2x:%2.2x.\n", ifname,

               if_hwaddr.ifr_hwaddr.sa_family, hwaddr[0], hwaddr[1],

               hwaddr[2], hwaddr[3], hwaddr[4], hwaddr[5]);

      }

   }

   if (wol_passwd_sz > 0) {

      memcpy(outpack+pktsize, wol_passwd, wol_passwd_sz);

      pktsize += wol_passwd_sz;

   }

   if (verbose > 1) {

      printf("The final packet is: ");

      for (i = 0; i < pktsize; i++)

         printf(" %2.2x", outpack[i]);

      printf(".\n");

   }

   /* This is necessary for broadcasts to work */

   if (setsockopt(s, SOL_SOCKET, SO_BROADCAST, (char *)&one, sizeof(one)) < 0)

      perror("setsockopt: SO_BROADCAST");

#if defined(PF_PACKET)

   {

      struct ifreq ifr;

      strncpy(ifr.ifr_name, ifname, sizeof(ifr.ifr_name));

      if (ioctl(s, SIOCGIFINDEX, &ifr) == -1) {

         fprintf(stderr, "SIOCGIFINDEX on %s failed: %s\n", ifname,

               strerror(errno));

         return 1;

      }

      memset(&whereto, 0, sizeof(whereto));

      whereto.sll_family = AF_PACKET;

      whereto.sll_ifindex = ifr.ifr_ifindex;

      /* The manual page incorrectly claims the address must be filled.

         We do so because the code may change to match the docs. */

      whereto.sll_halen = ETH_ALEN;

      memcpy(whereto.sll_addr, outpack, ETH_ALEN);

   }

#else

   whereto.sa_family = 0;

   strcpy(whereto.sa_data, ifname);

#endif

   if ((i = sendto(s, outpack, pktsize, 0, (struct sockaddr *)&whereto,

               sizeof(whereto))) < 0)

      perror("sendto");

   else if (debug)

      printf("Sendto worked ! %d.\n", i);

#ifdef USE_SEND

   if (bind(s, (struct sockaddr *)&whereto, sizeof(whereto)) < 0)

      perror("bind");

   else if (send(s, outpack, 100, 0) < 0)

      perror("send");

#endif

#ifdef USE_SENDMSG

   {

      struct msghdr msghdr = { 0,};

      struct iovec iovector[1];

      msghdr.msg_name = &whereto;

      msghdr.msg_namelen = sizeof(whereto);

      msghdr.msg_iov = iovector;

      msghdr.msg_iovlen = 1;

      iovector[0].iov_base = outpack;

      iovector[0].iov_len = pktsize;

      if ((i = sendmsg(s, &msghdr, 0)) < 0)

         perror("sendmsg");

      else if (debug)

         printf("sendmsg worked, %d (%d).\n", i, errno);

   }

#endif

   return 0;

}

/* Convert the host ID string to a MAC address.

   The string may be a

   Host name

    IP address string

   MAC address string

*/

static int get_dest_addr(const char *hostid, struct ether_addr *eaddr)

{

   struct ether_addr *eap;

   eap = ether_aton(hostid);

   if (eap) {

      *eaddr = *eap;

      if (debug)

         fprintf(stderr, "The target station address is %s.\n",

               ether_ntoa(eaddr));

   } else if (ether_hostton(hostid, eaddr) == 0) {

      if (debug)

         fprintf(stderr, "Station address for hostname %s is %s.\n",

               hostid, ether_ntoa(eaddr));

   } else {

      (void)fprintf(stderr,

                 "ether-wake: The Magic Packet host address must be "

                 "specified as\n"

                 "  - a station address, 00:11:22:33:44:55, or\n"

                 "  - a hostname with a known 'ethers' entry.\n");

      return -1;

   }

   return 0;

}

static int get_fill(unsigned char *pkt, struct ether_addr *eaddr)

{

   int offset, i;

   unsigned char *station_addr = eaddr->ether_addr_octet;

   if (opt_broadcast)

      memset(pkt+0, 0xff, 6);

   else

      memcpy(pkt, station_addr, 6);

   memcpy(pkt+6, station_addr, 6);

   pkt[12] = 0x08;            /* Or 0x0806 for ARP, 0x8035 for RARP */

   pkt[13] = 0x42;

   offset = 14;

   memset(pkt+offset, 0xff, 6);

   offset += 6;

   for (i = 0; i < 16; i++) {

      memcpy(pkt+offset, station_addr, 6);

      offset += 6;

   }

   if (debug) {

      fprintf(stderr, "Packet is ");

      for (i = 0; i < offset; i++)

         fprintf(stderr, " %2.2x", pkt[i]);

      fprintf(stderr, ".\n");

   }

   return offset;

}

static int get_wol_pw(const char *optarg)

{

   int passwd[6];

   int byte_cnt;

   int i;

   byte_cnt = sscanf(optarg, "%2x:%2x:%2x:%2x:%2x:%2x",

                 &passwd[0], &passwd[1], &passwd[2],

                 &passwd[3], &passwd[4], &passwd[5]);

   if (byte_cnt < 4)

      byte_cnt = sscanf(optarg, "%d.%d.%d.%d",

                    &passwd[0], &passwd[1], &passwd[2], &passwd[3]);

   if (byte_cnt < 4) {

      fprintf(stderr, "Unable to read the Wake-On-LAN password.\n");

      return 0;

   }

   printf(" The Magic packet password is %2.2x %2.2x %2.2x %2.2x (%d).\n",

         passwd[0], passwd[1], passwd[2], passwd[3], byte_cnt);

   for (i = 0; i < byte_cnt; i++)

      wol_passwd[i] = passwd[i];

   return wol_passwd_sz = byte_cnt;

}

#if 0

{

   to = (struct sockaddr_in *)&whereto;

   to->sin_family = AF_INET;

   if (inet_aton(target, &to->sin_addr)) {

      hostname = target;

   }

   memset (&sa, 0, sizeof sa);

   sa.sa_family = AF_INET;

   strncpy (sa.sa_data, interface, sizeof sa.sa_data);

   sendto (sock, buf, bufix + len, 0, &sa, sizeof sa);

   strncpy (sa.sa_data, interface, sizeof sa.sa_data);

#if 1

   sendto (sock, buf, bufix + len, 0, &sa, sizeof sa);

#else

   bind (sock, &sa, sizeof sa);

   connect();

   send (sock, buf, bufix + len, 0);

#endif

}

#endif

/*

 * Local variables:

 *  compile-command: "gcc -O -Wall -o ether-wake ether-wake.c"

 *  c-indent-level: 4

 *  c-basic-offset: 4

 *  c-indent-level: 4

 *  tab-width: 4

 * End:

 */
```

----------

## koma

li ho provati entrambi ma ha funzionato solo 2  volte poi ha smesso il mac address nn + cambiato sono sicuro e nel bios la voce nn è cambiata.

(oltretutto non sono sicuro che le due volte che ha funzionato abbia funzionato a macchinatotalmente spenta ma in fase di spegnimento)

Tra parentesi ora sono a casa di un amico e nn posso accendere il pc ho provato sia lo script che il programma suggeritomi.

A questo punto mi viene un dubbio non è che si accende in lan solo se è in standby o cmq se nn è totalmente spento?

----------

## oRDeX

a me funziona a pc spento...ma sei sicuro che sia attivo il wake on lan nel bios??

Cmq il MAC address non cambia mai!

----------

## koma

ne sono certo ho ricontrollato ora per scrupolo

cmq io spengo con halt forse devo spegnere con qlc altro parametro?

eppure il leddino sul frontale rimane acceso a bassissima luminosità segno che cmq la MB è accesa. Forse la scheda di rete va cablata con qualche roba strana?

----------

## koma

```
01:00:15.703675 00:05:5d:2c:90:35 > 00:00:e8:4e:35:f5, ethertype Unknown (0x0842), length 116: 

        0x0000:  ffff ffff ffff 0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e  .........N5....N

        0x0010:  35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000  5....N5....N5...

        0x0020:  e84e 35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e 35f5  .N5....N5....N5.

        0x0030:  0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e  ...N5....N5....N

        0x0040:  35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000 e84e 35f5 0000  5....N5....N5...

        0x0050:  e84e                                     .N

```

Oltretutto il ping con lo script passatmi funziona quello col programma no

----------

## mambro

Cmq mi pare si debba collegare la scheda di rete in qualche modo alla scheda madre, solo che nn ho idea di come si faccia   :Confused: 

----------

## jklmnop

maybe this will help some.

```

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

#

# $Id: wakeonlan,v 1.4 2000/08/01 03:38:59 jpo Exp $

#

#########################################################################       

use strict;

use Socket;

use Getopt::Std;

use vars qw($VERSION $opt_v $opt_h $opt_i $opt_p $opt_f);

$VERSION = '0.40';

my $DEFAULT_IP      = '255.255.255.255';

my $DEFAULT_PORT    = getservbyname('discard', 'udp');

#

# Process the command line

#

getopts("hvp:i:f:");

if ($opt_h) { usage(); exit(0); }

if ($opt_v) { print "wakeonlan version $VERSION\n"; exit(0); }

if (!$opt_f and !@ARGV) { usage(); exit(0); }

if ($opt_i) { $DEFAULT_IP = $opt_i; }      # override default

if ($opt_p) { $DEFAULT_PORT = $opt_p; }      # override default

if ($opt_f) { process_file($opt_f); }

# The rest of the command line are a list of hardware addresses 

foreach (@ARGV) {

   wake($_, $opt_i, $opt_p);

} 

#

# wake

#

# The 'magic packet' consists of 6 times 0xFF followed by 16 times

# the hardware address of the NIC. This sequence can be encapsulated

# in any kind of packet, in this case UDP to the discard port (9).

#                                                                               

sub wake

{

   my $hwaddr  = shift;

   my $ipaddr  = shift || $DEFAULT_IP;

   my $port    = shift || $DEFAULT_PORT;

   my ($raddr, $them, $proto);

   my ($hwaddr_re, $pkt);

   

   # Validate hardware address (ethernet address)

   $hwaddr_re = join(':', ('[0-9A-Fa-f]{1,2}') x 6);

   if ($hwaddr !~ m/^$hwaddr_re$/) {

      warn "Invalid hardware address: $hwaddr\n";

      return undef;

   }

   # Generate magic sequence

   foreach (split /:/, $hwaddr) {

      $pkt .= chr(hex($_));

   }

   $pkt = chr(0xFF) x 6 . $pkt x 16;

   # Alocate socket and send packet

   $raddr = gethostbyname($ipaddr);

   $them = pack_sockaddr_in($port, $raddr);

   $proto = getprotobyname('udp');

   socket(S, AF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, $proto) or die "socket : $!";

   setsockopt(S, SOL_SOCKET, SO_BROADCAST, 1) or die "setsockopt : $!";

   print "Sending magic packet to $ipaddr:$port with $hwaddr\n";

   send(S, $pkt, 0, $them) or die "send : $!";

   close S;

}

#

# process_file

#

sub process_file {

   my $filename = shift;

   my ($hwaddr, $ipaddr, $port);

   open (F, "<$filename") or die "open : $!";

   while(<F>) {

      next if /^\s*#/;      # ignore comments

      next if /^\s*$/;      # ignore empty lines

      chomp;

      ($hwaddr, $ipaddr, $port) = split;

      wake($hwaddr, $ipaddr, $port);

   }

   close F;

}

#

# Usage

#

sub usage {

print <<__USAGE__;

Usage

    wakeonlan [-h] [-v] [-i IP_address] [-p port] [-f file] [[hardware_address] ...]

Options

    -h

        this information

    -v

        dislpays the script version

    -i ip_address

        set the destination IP address

        default: 255.255.255.255 (the limited broadcast address)

    -p port

        set the destination port

        default: 9 (discard port)

    -f file 

        uses file as a source of hardware addresses

See also

    wakelan(1)    

__USAGE__

}

__END__

# Script documentation

=head1 NAME

wakeonlan - Perl script to wake up computers

=head1 SYNOPSIS

wakeonlan [-h] [-v] [-i IP_address] [-p port] [-f file] [[hardware_address] ...]

=head1 DESCRIPTION

This script sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-lan enabled ethernet adapters and motherboards, in order to switch on the called PC. Be sure to connect the NIC with the motherboard if neccesary, and enable the WOL function in the BIOS.

The 'magic packet' consists of 6 times 0xFF followed by 16 times the hardware address of the NIC. This sequence can be encapsulated in any kind of packet. This script uses UDP packets.

=head1 OPTIONS

=over

=item -h

Displays the help information.

=item -v

Dislpays the script version.

   

=item -i ip_address

Destination IP address. Unless you have static ARP tables you should

use some kind of broadcast address (the broadcast address of the network where the computer resides or the limited broadcast address). Default: 255.255.255.255 (the limited broadcast address).

=item -p port

Destination port. Default: 9 (discard port).

=item -f file 

File with hardware addresses of wakeable computers. For an example check

the file lab001.wol in the examples subdirectory.

=back

=head1 EXAMPLES

Using the limited broadcast address (255.255.255.255):

    $ wakeonlan 01:02:03:04:05:06

    $ wakeonlan 01:02:03:04:05:06 01:02:03:04:05:07

Using a subnet broadcast address:

    $ wakeonlan -i 192.168.1.255 01:02:03:04:05:06

Using another destination port:

    $ wakeonlan -i 192.168.1.255 -p 1234 01:02:03:04:05:06

Using a file as a source of hardware addresses and IP addresses:

    $ wakeonlan -f examples/lab001.wol

    $ wakeonlan -f examples/lab001.wol 01:02:03:04:05:06

=head1 AUTHOR

José Pedro Oliveira <jpo@di.uminho.pt> maintaining and expanding original work done by Ico Doornekamp <ico@edd.dhs.org>.

=head1 COPYRIGHT

Copyright (c) 2000 José Pedro Oliveira.

This is free software.  You may modify it and distribute it under Perl's Artistic Licence.  Modified versions must be clearly indicated.                                                    

=head1 SEE ALSO

For more information regarding this script and Wakeonlan technology just check the following address http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/jpo/software/wakeonlan/.

=cut

```

----------

## koma

 *jklmnop wrote:*   

> maybe this will help some.
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/usr/bin/perl -w
> ...

 Thz but i've already used this script  (net-misc/wakeonlan)

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Cmq mi pare si debba collegare la scheda di rete in qualche modo alla scheda madre, solo che nn ho idea di come si faccia Confused

 

E' quello che penso anche io... per caso a quelli a cui funziona il wakeonlan hanno la scheda di rete integrata nella mainboard?

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> When a PC capable of receiving the specific frame goes to sleep, it will enable the Magic Packet mode in the LAN controller, and when the LAN controller receives a Magic Packet frame, it will alert the system to wake up. 

 

Se il pc è spento e la scheda di rete pure come fa a leggere il ping e giudicare se è un pacchetto magico (nome orrendo) o no?

Deve essere in sleep!

(ora cosa si intenda con sleep non lo so!

----------

## mambro

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   When a PC capable of receiving the specific frame goes to sleep, it will enable the Magic Packet mode in the LAN controller, and when the LAN controller receives a Magic Packet frame, it will alert the system to wake up.  
> 
> Se il pc è spento e la scheda di rete pure come fa a leggere il ping e giudicare se è un pacchetto magico (nome orrendo) o no?
> 
> Deve essere in sleep!
> ...

 

Bè alcune schede madri permettono al pc di autoaccendersi a una determinata ora.. anceh li devono essere in stadby?

Non ho mai provato ma credo che la batteria interna della scheda madre in qualche modo dia un minimo di elettricità per far eseguire al bios comandi come appunto quello dell'autoaccensione.. penso (e spero   :Very Happy:  ) che si possa fare la stessa cosa cn la scheda di rete

----------

## Scipiux

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Non ho mai provato ma credo che la batteria interna della scheda madre in qualche modo dia un minimo di elettricità per far eseguire al bios comandi come appunto quello dell'autoaccensione.. penso (e spero   ) che si possa fare la stessa cosa cn la scheda di rete

 

Non è la batteria, ma l'alimentatore stesso.

Le schede madri ATX in realta sono sempre alimentate, altrimenti come pensi possano accendersi con un semplice pulsante (e non un interruttore), o tramite tastiera.

Per le schede di rete integrate c'è una voce nel bios (o un jumper sulla cheda) che permette di attivare il wake on lan (mantenendo alimentata la scheda di rete anche a PC spento).

Per le schede di rete PCI, solitamente è presente un cavetto che va collegato su un connettore apposito sulla scheda madre, oltre alla solita voce nel bios (o jumper).

----------

## =DvD=

 *Scipiux wrote:*   

> Per le schede di rete PCI, solitamente è presente un cavetto che va collegato su un connettore apposito sulla scheda madre, oltre alla solita voce nel bios (o jumper).

 

Questo mi convince già di più =D

----------

## koma

devo trovare sto cavetto allora  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

sai che io non ricordo se c'era il cavetto.....che funziona è sicuro però..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

confermo che ci vuole il cavetto. (che danno sempre incluso nella confezione della scheda di rete)

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq il MAC address non cambia mai!

 

Nn è detto, ho una mobo VIA Epia V800 e da bios posso "forzare" un MAC che mi piace... Idem per il router, posso impostarlo a mano...

----------

## mambro

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> confermo che ci vuole il cavetto. (che danno sempre incluso nella confezione della scheda di rete)

 

Io non ce l'ho trovato   :Mad: 

spero sia tipo un cavetto universale che va bene con tutte le schede di rete senò mi attacco..

----------

## koma

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   confermo che ci vuole il cavetto. (che danno sempre incluso nella confezione della scheda di rete) 
> 
> Io non ce l'ho trovato  
> 
> spero sia tipo un cavetto universale che va bene con tutte le schede di rete senò mi attacco..

 oppure compri una scheda di rete nuova che costano 4 soldi

----------

## mambro

Ma l'ho comprata nuova 2 settimane fa   :Sad: 

E poi nn è che mi serva sta funzione.. è solo che la mia scheda di rete ce l'ha e vorrei provarla   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

io pure  :Smile:  però ho notato una cosa. In ufficio ho dei computer che hanno la lucina della sheda di rete accesa e l' il WAL funziona quindi è vero la scheda di rete deve rimanere alimentata ci deve essere il modo e lo scoprirò giuro a costo di scomodare la realtek e la asus

----------

## paperp

Anche a me  serve il WOL.

appurato che ho un PIII , che il BIOS lo supporti , non ho capito bene quali passi devo fare ; dovrei:

1)emergiare il pacchetto seguente

```
emerge net-misc/wakeonlan
```

2) assicurarmi del mio ID address della scheda in questione(esempio eth0) con

```
ifconfig eth0
```

3)considerare che se la presa non è attaccata non funzionerà..

e lanciare un comando del tipo..quale.... , quello di Fonderia?Tipo

```
ether-wake -i oo:oo:oo:oo:oo:oo -p 192.168.1.1
```

Last edited by paperp on Fri Jan 28, 2005 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bld

 *koma wrote:*   

> io pure  però ho notato una cosa. In ufficio ho dei computer che hanno la lucina della sheda di rete accesa e l' il WAL funziona quindi è vero la scheda di rete deve rimanere alimentata ci deve essere il modo e lo scoprirò giuro a costo di scomodare la realtek e la asus

 

infatti anche la mia 3com ce l'aveva sta cosa 3com905 credo che fosse. Avevo letto di questa funzionalita (WOL) 2 anni quando l'ho comprata ma non l'ho mai usata.. ora pero mi servirebbe.. cmq confermo che la scheda rete era la 3com905 anche senza aver messo il cavetto (ricordo di quale cavetto stiamo parlando) era accesa sempre (lampadina verde).

Ce qualche modo (dmesg/lspci) per capire se la mia scheda on board sopporta il WOL?

----------

## paperp

uppete...

----------

